# qt designer



## Nino14 (5. Dezember 2007)

heey,

ich habe heute mal ein wenig mit dem qt-designer rumgespielt und dabei ist sogar ein recht gutes Form bei raus gekommen. Ein Problem hab ich nur noch ich möchte per klick auf einen button eine .exe ausführen. Wie kann ich das realisieren und wie mache ich das Form später zu einer richtigen .exe damit ich es dann auch ausführen kann.

Ich bin noch absolut neu auf diesem Gebiet habe jedoch bereits erfahrungen im bereich c und c++ im bereich komandozeile. Ich möchte jetz aber mit qt auf GUI umsteigen.

LG Nikolas Meyer


----------



## Teambeta (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich kanns nicht oft genug sagen: *Doku lesen*.

Der QT-Designer alleine bringts auch nicht, stell lieber selber was zusammen, da lernst du dann auch mit den einzelnen Widgets umzugehen..


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Dezember 2007)

Wie Teambeta schon sagt bringt der QT-Designer allein nicht viel.
Der QT-Designer ist naemlich kein vollstaendiges RAD-Tool wie z.B. Delphi oder der C++-Builder, sondern eben nur eine "Fenster-Schmiede", als ein Tool mit dem Du das GUI zusammenklickst.

Du brauchst also auch noch eine Entwicklungsumgebung die die .ui-Files von QT-Designer in Projekte einbinden kann. Und dort musst Du dann mit dem im QT-Designer erstellten Fenster arbeiten.

Ich denke die beste Integration findet man unter Linux in KDevelop, aber da Du von .exe-Dateien sprichst duerftest Du wohl unter Windows arbeiten, wo ich leider nicht weiss welche IDE sich da anbietet.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (10. Dezember 2007)

> Ich denke die beste Integration findet man unter Linux in KDevelop, aber da Du von .exe-Dateien sprichst duerftest Du wohl unter Windows arbeiten, wo ich leider nicht weiss welche IDE sich da anbietet.


Im Prinzip reicht ein Compiler/Linker und ein Make (nmake).
Also mit dem VisualStudio Express (AFAIK kostenlos) kann man da schon weiterkommen.
Setzt natürlich etwas an Kenntnissen des Ganzen Systems vorraus.


----------

